# Wrong name in grant letter and vevo



## Siddharthsh (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi, 
I got my 189 visa grant letter on 15 SEP 2017. 
But my given name and surname are interchanged in the grant letter. I'm now worried as what to do and will this affect my travel?
But my passport number is correct.

My name as in passport
Given name: ABC
Surname: XYZ

My name in Grant letter and vevo
Given name: XYZ
Surname: ABC

Pls advise. Your response is highly appreciated.
Thanks.
Siddharth Sharma
261312 - Developer Programmer
15 sep 2015 - ACS Skill Assessment
17 may 2017 - PTE 
18 may 2017 - EOI Submitted
26 july 2017 - ITA
1 aug 2017 - Visa application submitted
15 sep 2017 - grant received


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Siddharthsh said:


> Hi,
> I got my 189 visa grant letter on 15 SEP 2017.
> But my given name and surname are interchanged in the grant letter. I'm now worried as what to do and will this affect my travel?
> But my passport number is correct.
> ...


I too had some minor issues in one of my previous visas; didn't affect my travel. However, not something like yours. Better just contact them and let them know about this.


----------



## Siddharthsh (Sep 15, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> I too had some minor issues in one of my previous visas; didn't affect my travel. However, not something like yours. Better just contact them and let them know about this.


Thanks for the reply.. since it's a direct grant.. so whom should I contact for it.. ?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Siddharthsh said:


> Thanks for the reply.. since it's a direct grant.. so whom should I contact for it.. ?


Your grant letter should have some contact info mentioned in the footer. If not, try contacting on the general helpline number.


----------



## Siddharthsh (Sep 15, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> I too had some minor issues in one of my previous visas; didn't affect my travel. However, not something like yours. Better just contact them and let them know about this.


Also I was trying to search the forms if at all needs to be filled in. But all of them is required if there is any change in the details of the docs provided for processing.. 
In my case details are the same..


----------



## Siddharthsh (Sep 15, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Your grant letter should have some contact info mentioned in the footer. If not, try contacting on the general helpline number.


It does have the name of the co but not contact number.. and also email id is given in the footer s for the general team who handled my case..


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Siddharthsh said:


> It does have the name of the co but not contact number.. and also email id is given in the footer s for the general team who handled my case..




Yes just email them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadman S (Mar 22, 2019)

Hello Siddharthsh,

Not sure if you're still on this forum. Was your situation resolved? Please let me know how you went about fixing this as I have made the same error


----------



## sreem81 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi Shadman,

I have the same issue. I had mailed to gsm allocated about the issue. But it's 20 days now still no reply. Whats your status? Is it got fixed?

This was mentioned through the form for "Notification of incorrect answer(s)" few months before the grant came.

Now I am not sure what to do.

Thanks.


----------



## sreem81 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi,

I am posting this for the information of others who may end up in the same situation in future. 

My issue was exactly similar to this,

My name as in passport
Given name: ABC
Surname: XYZ

My name in Grant letter and vevo
Given name: XYZ
Surname: ABC

The agency had notified about the issue through the immi account using form for "Notification of incorrect answer(s)" that name was added incorrectly. But this was not addressed and the grant letter was still showing sir name and given name interchanged. 

The agency had sent a notification to the immigration department though the GSM account, the same day I received grant, how ever there were no reply even after three weeks. I had sent a mail from my end as well, as suggested by the agency, but still no updates.

Finally I decided to do my own research and made a request to change the passport details through the portal. I provided my passport as the proof and didn't upload any other document. Instead I mentioned in place of the second document that, that there was no change of name. It was a case of incorrect entry while filling up the form. 

On fourth day after making the above request my VEVO started reflecting the correct name. So what I understood from this is, they don't check GSM mail unless they are contacting you. You can use the options available in the immi portal to contact them. Only that will work even after getting the grant.

Thanks!


----------



## auwaves (2 mo ago)

sreem81 said:


> Hi, I am posting this for the information of others who may end up in the same situation in future. My issue was exactly similar to this, My name as in passport Given name: ABC Surname: XYZ My name in Grant letter and vevo Given name: XYZ Surname: ABC The agency had notified about the issue through the immi account using form for "Notification of incorrect answer(s)" that name was added incorrectly. But this was not addressed and the grant letter was still showing sir name and given name interchanged. The agency had sent a notification to the immigration department though the GSM account, the same day I received grant, how ever there were no reply even after three weeks. I had sent a mail from my end as well, as suggested by the agency, but still no updates. Finally I decided to do my own research and made a request to change the passport details through the portal. I provided my passport as the proof and didn't upload any other document. Instead I mentioned in place of the second document that, that there was no change of name. It was a case of incorrect entry while filling up the form. On fourth day after making the above request my VEVO started reflecting the correct name. So what I understood from this is, they don't check GSM mail unless they are contacting you. You can use the options available in the immi portal to contact them. Only that will work even after getting the grant. Thanks!


----------

